# Solved: I have a mystery Gateway computer That I need drivers for!



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a Gateway model (MFATXNIN ES2 300X CEL) Ser.# 0030291955 .This computers HDD was gone so I replaced it and reinstalled using the original OS XP Home only to find out that there was no driver cd. Now I can not find the drivers anywhere! Can anyone help please. Thanks!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you get any disks with that gateway


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, Just the OS XP Home and an Application CD.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Check the application disk and see if there are any drivers on it


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

do you mean the CD drive isn`t working


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

There are no drivers on that disk just applications.


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

The CD drive is good I used it to load the OS.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You shouldn`t need the cd driver........does the driver work


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

I believe you misunderstand I need the Video, Sound, and Net. drivers.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

OK understand now

Try here....download and install the chipset first

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/mydl.asp?tab=MY&os=Windows XP


----------



## HeavyHemi (Nov 21, 2008)

lehatche said:


> I believe you misunderstand I need the Video, Sound, and Net. drivers.


Go here, type in your serial number and there you go....

http://support.gateway.com/support/Default.aspx


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks eveyone! I had tried doing just that at least six or seven times and kept getting redirected. I was sent to the group that had bought out their business division. But it worked this time for some reason. I guess I was not doing something right. Thanks agin!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I had some problem getting in there too.....but it work finally


----------

